# Food plots



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Anyone hunting closs to there food plots and if so, what plant seems to work the best for you.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

We had winter wheat this year. During Thanksgiving we had the only green around. By the beginning of January the wheat wasnt looking so good (no rain). Majority of our deer this year were killed in the fields.

Rob


----------



## Buzzbait (Jun 20, 2004)

Oats work best for us


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

It depends on your area. I have planted everything from Winter peas to turnups. If you dont get the rain it does not work. I have been having great luck with the turnuips in Limestone area but I still plant oats also. My spring plots are corn, iron clay peas, and soy beans.


----------

